# dura-ace triple



## hzb (Mar 1, 2005)

the new dura-ace triple set (7803 crank) is supposed to be available in may. does anyone have any updated information (ie early, late etc)?


----------



## MichaelC (Mar 15, 2004)

hzb said:


> the new dura-ace triple set (7803 crank) is supposed to be available in may. does anyone have any updated information (ie early, late etc)?


I've been trying to find the same information. Called a couple of the bigger Internet retailers and nobody knows. If you hear something reliable, please post it.


----------



## hzb (Mar 1, 2005)

*any news?*

has anyone heard anything? if so please post it here.
it is approaching may when the new dura-ace triple (7803) was promised. the parts are still listed on the shimano web pages. i called shimano 3-4 weeks ago and a customer service person said that they were on time for shipping in may.


----------



## hzb (Mar 1, 2005)

*got it!*

i got my new bike today with the new dura-ace triple (ie 7803 crankset) component group although i don't actually have the dura-ace rd yet and have an ultegra one for now.


----------



## MichaelC (Mar 15, 2004)

*Triples Available?*

So are the Dura Ace triple groups commercially available in the US now?


----------



## hzb (Mar 1, 2005)

yes.
i've had the group for 3 weeks.


----------

